

Ask HN: What are good sources for handling app backends, APIs, etc? - ghettoeinstein

I have an idea for an app, and I am pretty comfy with the client. As for the Backend/API side I am shooting mental blanks. Please give me some resources or some places I should look to get started. I am interested in the following things.&#60;p&#62;-Scaling Infrastructure( and those that have many workers in the background handling transactions)
- Datastore and data fetching  
- Geo-coding Technology
- API Design
- Backend Security
- Pros and Cons of Self-Hosted vs using a service
- Anything else I am missing.&#60;p&#62;I am a swift learner, and a begginner Programmer, but I am pretty tired of being in the dark and would like to zero in on my design and implementation. Thank you so much if you could help.
======
aespinoza
We, at iKnode (<http://iknode.com>), provide a very powerful Backend Platform.

We focus on behavior more than data. So you can implement your logic in your
browser. This doesn't mean we don't support data storage, we do, but our
platform focuses more on what you can do with the data, more than just
exposing the data through an API.

Additionally, we provide a Scheduling mechanism, which allows you to run
applications at specified intervals using cron-like syntax.

Let me know if you need more information, or email me at aespinoza@iknode.com

